# Need know how much protein in gm



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Got the percentage for kibble but my dog eats a chicken tender everyday. 2 1/2 oz worth


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Can you re-phrase or clarify your question? Are you asking how much protein is in a 2.5oz chicken tender? Does it state on the package? 2.5oz = 70 grams. If feeding kibble, is there a specific reason why you are giving the chicken tender? you can try other "toppers" like veggies/fruit that don't add extra protein (if you're concern is too much protein).


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

No I know how much protein is in a chicken tender. What I wanted to know is how much gm's of protein should a maltese eat a day? For instance people should not eat more than 30 gm's of fat a day or no more than 24 gm's of sugar.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

My friend google says:

Dog Meat: Is your dog eating enough protein? - Raleigh pet news | Examiner.com

Diet Manual | College of Veterinary Medicine

Meat Zola: Using Dog Food Math to Unravel Protein Needs | Iron Doggy

Just a few different articles I found with mention of it. I wonder if there is a vet nutrition site somewhere that answers it.


----------

